# saturday shroomin



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

went to a "new" woods....the only spot i saw any grays/yellows was one elm tree that had morels around it. heres one of them. chunky


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i did see the biggest patches of half frees ive ever seen:


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

heres one of the bigger ones:


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Great pics. Half frees as far as the eye can see. That can keep you busy for awhile. Looks like a fresh flush. We got hit with good rain last night & a lot of them were mushy. Most of what I picked were halfs but still got some fresh blacks too. Hoping to find more yellows today but didn't. Tomorrow is another day. Good luck on your finds & enjoyed that picture of halfs. Could be in a morel book.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks man, good luck to you too.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome! Left my camera in the truck but found a good bit on Sunday in Richland County. Mostly Yellows and grays.


----------

